# chef's clogs



## swordfish007 (May 20, 2008)

hi guys,

not sure if i'm posting this on the right forum but which brands of chef's clogs are the most comfy?

allheartitalian
quarky
crocs
profi calzuro
alpro
sanita bastad
klogs?

i'm looking for the cheapest but comfortable. it's for a business venture. thanks!


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

After years and years.....NAOT.....replaceable cork insert...last a long time...
not for wet lines or water...but hands down...the most comfortable....


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Hate clogs, hate 'em with a passion that ranks up there with Unions, but wood clogs.... well, any one who shows up with those gets sent home to get another pair of something more intelligent and quieter.

My hatred is not without reason. Many clogs have no backs and they tend to slide off, especially when climbing stairs. You see, after 25 years in the kitchen I have developed flat feet and must wear custom orthotics, and many, if not all, clog styles do not allow for orthotics.

Buy cheap, get cheap. Sore feet lead to back pain and general "feeling cra**y" moods. Get a good pair of what ever you want, no one says you can only wear them in the kitchen.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Not familiar with NAOT? for 25+ years wore closed back Birkies--1/2 sole once and year and full sole once a year. Ship's galley decks are rough and I am a foot drager.
Several years ago I found myself in need of a new pair and no time for ordering, I purchased a pair of Dansko Work. 

Both are **** to break in. I honestly are not sure which is more comfortable, I routinely do 14+ hour days with a couple of short breaks. Am now 65 and have done this for years. Have no foot or leg problems. Have always been picky about shoes.

See lots of crocs on TV food shows, not familiar with other brands you listed?

I had about a year on my first Danskos when they were lost. Over a year on these now and they are wearing well. I'm not real gentle with cleaning them, and tops are not pretty, but all in all because the soles wear a long time, guess I vote Dansko. Got my last pair from an online place called bluemoon shoes. A little over $100, free shipping.

A co worker really likes SIKA, can't find a price on the website, but he has hinted they are spendy.

I am not sure cheap works when it comes to you feet. You can also do a search on this forum, there have been several loooooooong thread on clogs.
Good luck,
Nan


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

People actualy wear wooden clogs in the kitchen? That would be anyoing.

I have a pair of crocs, i think there comphy about 50 bucks for a pair. There not the most slip resistent when i come right out of the freezer, ill take few step and slid just a little. All and all i would buy them when this pair bites the dust.


----------



## bigblue250 (Mar 27, 2005)

I wear Dansko pro's the oiled leather full back version. I got 4 years out of my last pair, just wipe them down everynight, and keep the leather oiled.


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

I wear Chefwear open backed leather clogs. The first day or two they took some getting used to but once I "broke them in" I loved them. I think I got them for $90. My feet never hurt. Now my ARMS--that's a different story! But that has nothing to do with my footwear.....

I think you really need to try a kitchen shoe on before you buy if you are able. I have a pair of Shoes for Crews and I absolutely HATE them. I found them very uncomfortable and clunky. But alot of people love them. I think choosing the right shoe/clog for you is as individual as choosing a knife. 

Oddly enough I tried a cheap-o pair of Dr Scholls clogs (also backless) that a friend recommended to me. They were really, really comfy and they are still going strong. But they are well worn in and have flour in places I just cannot seem to get out so I have sort of retired them. They were only $40 at Walmart. If I could find another pair I'd buy them to switch off with my Chefwear clogs.


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

I have not tried all the brands you list, but I can tell you that I have probably put in 10,000 cooking hours wearing Birkenstock rubber clogs. I swear by them.


----------



## nacona (Mar 30, 2008)

Just need to find any of the brands to fit my big feet.


----------



## chefchey (Mar 6, 2008)

I been on my feet 16 hr days for 4 yrs now with Danskos closed heel clogs. 145l bs, 53 yo, 5'6'' and a 42 size (8 1/2 mens) I love em, but I need new ones after 4 yrs.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

My son-in-law does the family cooking and spends a lot of time on the tiled kitchen floor. He got a pair of Danskos and wears them everywhere. He loves them.

I got clogs for about half the Dansko price from Shoes for Crews - and they are terrible. Wore them four or five times, and they're going to Goodwill.

Mike


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

I used to wear shoes fro crews, why are they terrable? if there uncomterable give them a few days to break them in. There Regular shoes/ boots took be 3-4 days in a comercial kitchen to wear in. If your just wearing them at home it might be a week or 2. I wouldnt give up on them yet.


----------



## wood (Jun 14, 2008)

ive got a great pair of birkenstock clogs. Lightweight, comfortable, they never slip, and i can take out the soles and wash them out after work. I love them so much, and even after about 2 years i havent had to get new ones yet.


----------



## verdeinvt (Jun 24, 2008)

i use to wear birkenstock clogs which i loved but then i changed crocs b/c they are cheaper and will never go back. i dont wear the ones with holes because in a kitchen that just seems crazy. i just got the bistro crocs and they are great and made for the kitchen.


----------



## cheesenbacon (Jul 19, 2010)

Bottom line is don't be cheap! 

Nobody want's to be pissed about feet at work.  Get some good shoes! 

I've gone through so many kinds.... I do find that the more expensive ones have always been better 

If you want cheap shoes, check out ShoesForCrews.  They don't last long, but they're cheap, and there's a lot you can put gel-inserts in.  Non slip too.  Dickies are okay as well. 

And Shipscook is right about Dansko.  Horrible to break in, but when they get comfy it's fantastic. 

Just my experience.  Good luck.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I love my Danskos...i'm not too happy with the fact that after a year the leather upper is going and I have to replace them just for looks but the footbed is still going strong. 

My KM wears sketchers clogs and he loves them and best part.. neither of us get cranky over sore feet.. I just hate the way my clogs look right now.


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

My Black Birks. never leave home without them.

$160 here in Canada but I stocked up in Germany at the Birkenstock outlet $30 a pair!

My feet are molded into them forever cannot go back to anything else


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

i get the ones at walmart for like $18. treadsafe brand i believe. they are very comfy to me.


----------



## szliao (Aug 2, 2010)

I am currently on my first pair and use the treadsafe brand that the poster above uses. My feet were in pain for the first week but after 2 they are fine. I use gel inserts in them.


----------



## titomike (May 20, 2009)

VERDEinVT said:


> crocs.... i dont wear the ones with holes because in a kitchen that just seems crazy. i just got the bistro crocs and they are great and made for the kitchen.


I use bistro crocs as well, paid =USD45 for them...they're sweet. On a wet surface, regular crocs got to be the slipperiest things I've ever had on my feet even on concrete slab...._avoid!_


----------



## rickster (Aug 4, 2010)

I just joined this site today and this is my first post. I did not think my first would be about shoes but, oh well.

I'm just starting out in a home based pastry business at the ripe old age of 56 so I don't have a lot of time yet in a commercial environment. I am interested in why so many of you posting here that are pros, wear clog style shoes (no backs)? Are they more comfortable without backs? I was thinking that the soles where your weight is placed would be the most important attribute when selecting a work shoe but maybe it's also the fact that there is no back pressing against your heal?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

just to clarify, i am a student and a pro. i first started off with regular shoes with hard toes... then i tried on clogs and clogs are more comfortable to me...and easy to slide on and off, but you can get wet and you can get bumped in the heel. still i plan to get more.


----------



## rickster (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks Huy Bui. I will give clogs a try and see how they do. With so many of you wearing them they must be the right shoe to wear for long hours on your feet.


----------



## citizensnips (Aug 12, 2010)

gypsy2727 said:


> My Black Birks. never leave home without them.
> 
> $160 here in Canada but I stocked up in Germany at the Birkenstock outlet $30 a pair!
> 
> My feet are molded into them forever cannot go back to anything else


+1

cost a bit but im a chef who works my butt off for many many hours and i have been working hard in the industry for over 12 years. im on my second pair...that should tell you a lot. i hear about other brands but they are all garbage compared to the super birkie brand. you can get them in a closed back if you dont like traditional clogs. everyone ive ever turned on to these shoes complains for a day and then thanks me sincerely for showing them the way. they are the best shoes ever for kitchen use (plus getting the mail)

CS


----------



## onmyway (Nov 3, 2010)

I am new user here and getting close to finishing Culinary School, i am also a career changer. First off, being 6 feet 5 inches tall and weighing at somewhere around 300, a good and comfortable shoe is important, add that to the fact that I have had back problems so bad since I was 18 that I have on more than one occasion required the use of a cane for several weeks at a time. Add all these things together, and a comfortable and supportive pair of non slip shoes is amazingly important to me. Up until today I have been wearing the Bistro from Crocs, which is so immensly comfortable and inexpensive that many of my friends have converted to them. They also have a great non-slip sole and are not vented on the sides like most Crocs are. I was really happy with these until today when while working in the restaurant at my school, a razor sharp 12 inch Japanese Chef's Knife fell off a prep table and decided to plunge, point dow directly through the top, part of my second toe and the bottom sole of the shoe. Needless to say, after spending four hours of prep and 3 hours of service while gushing blood from my toe my hatred for an all rubber clog is kinda immense now. I am now in the market for at least something leather, possibly with a steel toe and on an off chance wood (with a rubber sole). Call me a wussy but next time a really sharp knife decides to fall point first onto my foot, I would prefer to be wearing a clog that will keep that blade from going through half of my toe. Any suggestions?


----------



## bhtoad (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm no pro by any means, but I've worked in a supermarket bakery and a nursing home kitchen back in the day, and I can't for the life of me figure out why clogs are so popular.  I don't think an inflexible sole or open back would be comfortable for a long shift, but to each his own.  I can only speak for my experiences.

My feet are as flat as a griddle, so I've always had issues with footware.  I actually prefer hiking boots (LLBean or Alico) or 8 inch work boots (Herman Survivors) when I'm on my feet for an extended period of time, especially on a non-resilient floor like tile or concrete.  Plenty of ankle support, non-slip, good footbeds, and easy to clean.  Ecco's and Clarks are a couple of other brands that have worked for me, but I don't know how they will hold up in a wet kitchen environment.  None of these are cheap, but I've only got one pair of feet.

FWIW, I tried some Birkies a few years ago and the lasts they are built on just don't fit my feet.  Tried on a pair of Mephistos and I have to say they are the most comfortable thing I've ever worn, although they are wicked expensive.  Don't know if I'd put in a 8+ hour shift on tile floors wearing them though.  I also used to work at WearGuard (now owned by Aramark) and the nurses shoes and postal shoes were very popular with folks who spent the day on their feet.

OnMyWay, I'm with you.  Wherever there is a chance of dropping something on my feet, I go for protective footware.  Steel toes would be knife proof, but they can be uncomfortable and cold.  You might want to look at a polycarbonate toe box.  Lighter and more comfortable than steel and they are available with OSHA/ANSI approvals and ratings, just like hard hats and safety glasses.  (Not that you need THOSE in a kitchen...)


----------



## gobblygook (Aug 26, 2010)

Does anyone have a clogs suggestion for wide feet?  I did check out shoesforcrews and have a pair of lace-ups coming, but I wouldn't mind trying out some clogs.  If nothing else, they can be great for slipping on to go outside.


----------



## eloki (Apr 3, 2006)

Maybe try dansko clogs.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Replying to the cut toe and steel toe boots for protection. Forget it, it's not 100%. I knocked a cleaver off a table about 20 yrs ago, and thought to my self as the cleaver was falling, don't worry, you have on steel toe boots. It landed blade down, just behind the steel toe. Went right through the leather and into my big toe. Was not a pretty sight, Took weeks for that thing to heal, not a good place for an injury.


----------



## eloki (Apr 3, 2006)

That must have been a hell of a cleaver...  what brand was it?


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I've been wearing Keen closed back clogs for a while. My orthotics fit and they have a non-slip, non-marking sole. 

They are also lighter than the Dansko clogs and bend a lot more. 

They started out a little tight across the instep as I have a high arch, but I sprayed them until very damp with a 50-50 alcohol/water mix and wore them with thick hiking socks until dry.

Now they fit and feel like slippers and I can work a full day on my feet without crying at the end of the day.


----------



## trooper (Jan 21, 2011)

I never understood the clog fad. Closed leather SafeTsteps with Dr. Shoes inserts work fine for me. No inserts and they are unbearable after 16 hours.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

> I never understood the clog fad.


When I started in the business 37 years ago this so called fad was well established and it still is today! Imagine that.The fact that you can not understand it doesn't mean it has diminished validity.

The only time that I have worn anything other than clogs in the kitchen, was when I went to culinary school where they were forbidden for students, but not the instructors, due to insurance purposes. I couldn't wait to graduate so that I could go back to wearing clogs. More comfortable and less fatigue for me than lace up. Easier to keep clean. No laces to come undone and be a possible hazard.

I have enjoyed Dansko, Bastad, and Birkenstock, but my favorite would be Crocs Bistro (non- slip sole). Long days with them are no problem, plus at the end of the day I can run them under hot water and clean them.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Never did like them.  I was "expected" to wear them during my apprenticeship , but one trip down a flight of 3 steps made me throw them out in the trash, and to this day, never tried on another pair.

Employers have tried to make me "see the light", but since I wear custom orthotics, I can't find any with a flat inside to support my orthotics, and since many of them are made of vinyl or some other nasty material I run away from them.  Then agan, a lot of clogs don't have "lateral stability" and flex sideways not giving any support to the orthotics.  Usually a note from my Podaitrist stops this "Clogs are great, all employees must wear them" Boule-Cheet, and I get left alone.

Everyone's feet are different.  What works for one doesn't work for another.


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

Chefbuba:

I wear steel-toed boots or shoes, and I would move my foot rather quickly than testing the effectiveness of my steel-toe cap.

If a cleaver was falling towards my foot. I would suggest that next time, move your foot! Steel-toe caps do not provide complete protection.

*MythBusters: Steel Toe Amputation*

I concur with Foodpump. I would never wear clogs! Nonetheless, for those of you who do, try the *KM 1500 Clog* instead of *Shoes For Crews*.

*About KM Shoes*

*What Makes KM Shoes So Great?*

*Take A Closer Look at Our Features!*

*Something to Think About...*

*Slip-*Resistant Shoe Ratings


----------



## chefmagnum (Jul 7, 2011)

Well opinions are as different as you can imagine. I wore Birkenstocks for years, never really liked them or found them comfortable. This notion that clogs are great and comfortable for long days on your feet I find curious. I liked the fact that they were rubber and pretty indestructible and I could walk across a floor covered in oil and not slip. The inserts had to be changed twice a year and cost $40. In this lousy industry which pays poorer than most that is a stretch. I had not worked in a while and took my clogs to work one day and kept them in a locker. By the end of the day I walked out to the garbage and tossed them forever more. I will never buy or wear those clogs so long I live. I won't wear those stupid Crocs in a kitchen or anywhere else. I now wear Blundstone boots. sad part is I'd like to keep a pair at work and I don't want to leave those boots there because I wear them all the time. So I guess I'd like to find something to wear and for some reason that I will never understand, chefs/cooks wear clogs. I'll keep looking but not sure I will ever find something I'll like.


----------



## chefmagnum (Jul 7, 2011)

where in canada do you live? they are $100 here in vancouver not sure why they would be more expensive anywhere else.


----------



## indygal (Dec 7, 2010)

My brother had a big basketball goal fall on his feet which were clad in steel toes.  The steel curled and cut into his feet.  The doc at the emergency room said he was lucky his toes were not severed.   If you work around HEAVY stuff, (as in a frozen slab of some beef)  be careful with those.

I work on my feet all day too (embroidery - no you cannot sit down at a commercial 300+ lb machine, you have to stand).  I don't have to change environments, room temp all day, so I might try some clogs. I do use a steamer, but only after all the work is done. 

Not Croks, though.  I hate the way those feel on my feet.  Something breathable, I think.


----------

